# Listen & Record online radio in WMP/Winamp



## blueshift (Jul 25, 2006)

*This tutorial will teach you how to record online radio into mp3!*​ 
In this tutorial, you will need any good sound editor like Audacity or Adobe Audition. I used Audition 1.5 for this tutorial but this doesn't matter. 

1.   Now to access online radio, just copy and paste the links from the following quote in Windows Media Player using _File>Open URL..         _


> Radio FM 91.5 - Mumbai ==> mms://69.26.220.46/RadioSuno
> 
> RadioTarana-NewZealand ==> mms://l1.r2.co.nz/tarana-1
> 
> ...


2.   Now we need to record the streaming sound from the net.
So double click your Volume icon in the taskbar. Then goto _Option>Properties.
_Select Recording and check besides the Stereo Mix.
Image:*i11.photobucket.com/albums/a171/blueshift155/prop.jpg

3. Now goto your sound editor and hit the record bitton. Accept the settings and your recording will now start. Save the file as per your preference.


[COLOR=#9719256] Note: [/COLOR][COLOR=#9719256]The radio stations in the quote is just the copy paste from the text file that i found on the net. But it will get you started.
Most(or all?) of the radio stations are streaming at 17-48kbps which is very poor bitrate for mp3 file. But you could search in the Google for higher bitrate online radio links(audio feeds). Some of few I have listed below but if 'd come across such link please post it here:
         *www.radio-directory.com/
[/COLOR]*www.live-radio.net/info.shtml
         *www.radio-locator.com/


*This post is by full means created by me and nobody shall post it anywhere without my permission.*

Read in my blog: *blueshift.blogsome.com/2008/06/07/record-any-sound-in-windows/


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice tutorial!!!


----------



## blueshift (Jul 26, 2006)

I am glad that you liked it.


----------



## knight17 (Jul 26, 2006)

Good tutorial..I use a software called Super Internet TV.
It contains Radio channels,web cams etc..
so i copy songs from it..


----------



## blueshift (Jul 27, 2006)

What is te bitrate for radio? Show me the link.


----------



## joe2005 (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice tutorial.But I have a problem.My mobo is 101DGCC and on board card is Realtek HD audio.While on properties I have only four options namely cd volume
front mic,micvolume,line volume and I could not record sreaming.any suggestions please.


----------



## blueshift (Jul 27, 2006)

cold you post a screenshot of that?


----------



## Shrikant (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi to All,
What i wud like to add is, Instead of getting into a somewhat tedious process, just to record your radio; How abt using a very simple and sleek software called SCREAMER RADIO. A freeware can be downloaded from Download.com, This software  has got all the sites linking to ur kindda music
from every part of the world. Just use it and u'll come to know what am talkin abt
Bye for now
Do tell me how u liked it


----------



## MaMissy (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah Screamer Radio is really sleek and simple.Man i cud find all my fav genra's here and not to forget to mention that i cud listen to all brand new songs as well. in all very good software.Thanks Shrikant keep posting such good stuffs.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 12, 2006)

Shrikant said:
			
		

> Hi to All,
> What i wud like to add is, Instead of getting into a somewhat tedious process, just to record your radio; How abt using a very simple and sleek software called SCREAMER RADIO. A freeware can be downloaded from Download.com, This software  has got all the sites linking to ur kindda music
> from every part of the world. Just use it and u'll come to know what am talkin abt
> Bye for now
> Do tell me how u liked it



I liked this sofware. I recorded directly to mp3. It even automatically adjusts itself for breakages due to buffering etc. Really good piece of software. Thank you for recommending.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 26, 2006)

Guys, I'm new to this streaming audio thing. 
I have 2 queries: 

1. I have a 256k line at home, I want to what willll be the requirements for 
less than 32k
32k
64k
128k
greater than 128k

2. Can I use streams along with p2p running? 



Screamer Radio is really cool. Using that now!


----------



## Fastlove (Oct 13, 2006)

Screamer Radio is interesting, as all the other streamers that appeared at first as free on the market. But very few features on it unfortunatelly 
__________
Well, sad news for me....just ended a crushing spree on my brand new installed Screamer radio...i guess it has un-install written all over it. Gonna get back to my pro streamer


----------



## George66 (Oct 16, 2006)

What are you saying there ? Screamer Radio is small and cute. I really like it


----------



## Fastlove (Oct 17, 2006)

I didn't say it wasn't a nice application, but take the example of Station Reaper that was free at the begining and now it's shareware or smth..then it's gonna be only trial  And screamer radio just don't cut it for me...


----------



## George66 (Oct 17, 2006)

Bottom line to this is, that I want a free tool that can provide free music for me. I am not into fancy settings or options.
And what is your pro streamer ? If I might ask ? Or maybe I should start a thread about this, I am curious what people use


----------



## superuser (Oct 21, 2006)

Guys use iradio its a very cool soft for listeing live radio.


----------



## yiouyio (Sep 1, 2009)

It's cool, thank you!


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2009)

Very useful and handy!


----------



## mollor (Apr 6, 2010)

on mac I record with Macvide Audio Recorder


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2010)

^ WoW! What a huge bump ... but I think useful things can always be bumped


----------



## yiouyio (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you, it's helpful.


----------

